# What next after getting 189 GRANT letter



## ArunkumarB (Mar 25, 2016)

Hi ,

Me and my wife received the IMMI grant notification mail for the 189 visa on Nov 23rd 2016.

Could anyone please guide me in what is the next step to be proceeded ? 
Is to step in at Australia on or before the date mentioned in the letter ? or any other process are there in between.

Would also like to know what is meant IED . I used to see the same in many forum thread.?

Regards
Arun


----------



## Abubakr (May 10, 2016)

ArunkumarB said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Me and my wife received the IMMI grant notification mail for the 189 visa on Nov 23rd 2016.
> 
> ...


IED : initial entry date
The date you should enter australia for the first time before

And you have nothing to do before going to australia, just travel

Unless if u wanna do something for the sake of livng there like job hunting and house search

Otherwise legally nothing is needed from you


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

ArunkumarB said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Me and my wife received the IMMI grant notification mail for the 189 visa on Nov 23rd 2016.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Congrats Arun. I have one question regarding health check-up, if you can please help me on that query. I will be travelling alone currently. I do not have passports currently for my spouse and my child. The question is - If in my EOI, I specify my spouse and my child as non-migrating dependents, then will the documents like my spouse's Aadhar Card, Voter ID etc can be used for ID proof for my spouse's health check-up and what ID can I give for my child, if they are not having their passports? Any information here please. Thanks a lot.


----------



## ArunkumarB (Mar 25, 2016)

Thanks for your quick response and clarification.


----------



## ArunkumarB (Mar 25, 2016)

misecmisc said:


> Hi,
> Congrats Arun. I have one question regarding health check-up, if you can please help me on that query. I will be travelling alone currently. I do not have passports currently for my spouse and my child. The question is - If in my EOI, I specify my spouse and my child as non-migrating dependents, then will the documents like my spouse's Aadhar Card, Voter ID etc can be used for ID proof for my spouse's health check-up and what ID can I give for my child, if they are not having their passports? Any information here please. Thanks a lot.


As per my understanding and the experience wen through during the medical check up they are asking for passport as identity proof . I have't seen any option of asking voters id or adhaar.
I believe you can apply passport in tatkal via passport seva bhavan . Believe that they can provide the passport pretty quick too. Since you are in a stage of raising EOI. I would suggest its right time to raise .

All the best!!

Regards
Arun


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

ArunkumarB said:


> As per my understanding and the experience wen through during the medical check up they are asking for passport as identity proof . I have't seen any option of asking voters id or adhaar.
> I believe you can apply passport in tatkal via passport seva bhavan . Believe that they can provide the passport pretty quick too. Since you are in a stage of raising EOI. I would suggest its right time to raise .
> 
> All the best!!
> ...


Thanks Arun. Initially when I raised my EOI, then I have put the dependents total count as 4, but currently my parents do not wish to move to Aus, so I am thinking of keeping the dependents count to 2 which would include my spouse and my child. So can you please confirm if it is mandatory to include our father and mother also in dependents? Thanks again.


----------



## ArunkumarB (Mar 25, 2016)

misecmisc said:


> Thanks Arun. Initially when I raised my EOI, then I have put the dependents total count as 4, but currently my parents do not wish to move to Aus, so I am thinking of keeping the dependents count to 2 which would include my spouse and my child. So can you please confirm if it is mandatory to include our father and mother also in dependents? Thanks again.


The term dependent in Aus immi is that one who is financially and emotionally dependent on you . If your parents are not financially dependent on you then you don't need to add them. As per my understnading , Its not a mandatory.

Also except the skill related details what your provided during EOI. I don't think any other details will be evaluated by the CO once the visa is lodged. Any disparity in the details on point related that you have provided during EOI vs the one you used in the lodging will create issues.

Regards
Arun


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

ArunkumarB said:


> The term dependent in Aus immi is that one who is financially and emotionally dependent on you . If your parents are not financially dependent on you then you don't need to add them. As per my understnading , Its not a mandatory.
> 
> Also except the skill related details what your provided during EOI. I don't think any other details will be evaluated by the CO once the visa is lodged. Any disparity in the details on point related that you have provided during EOI vs the one you used in the lodging will create issues.
> 
> ...


Parents (even a single parent) of applicants are not considered to be dependents by DIBP, even if they are dependent on you. They cannot be included in your visa application.
See http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au.../1177914-dependent-visa-mum.html#post11487874


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

kaju said:


> Parents (even a single parent) of applicants are not considered to be dependents by DIBP, even if they are dependent on you. They cannot be included in your visa application.
> See http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au.../1177914-dependent-visa-mum.html#post11487874


It was the case before but no longer after 19 November 2016.


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

blackrider89 said:


> It was the case before but no longer after 19 November 2016.


Actually it was always the case with 2 living parents - they are (and were) considered to be dependent on each other, and constitute their own family unit, and not be members of their child's (the applicant's) family unit. 

But now, even single parents are not able to be dependents.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

blackrider89 said:


> It was the case before but no longer after 19 November 2016.


So what is the current rule regarding whether parents can/cannot be included as dependents in the visa application? Is it now mandatory to include parents as dependents in visa application? Please clarify. Thanks.


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

misecmisc said:


> So what is the current rule regarding whether parents can/cannot be included as dependents in the visa application? Is it now mandatory to include parents as dependents in visa application? Please clarify. Thanks.


You can NOT include parents as dependents on your visa application.

DIBP do NOT accept that parents are your dependents as they are considered to be dependent on each other, as part of their own family unit, separate from your family unit. They are NOT considered to be dependent on you.

Look at the link I posted already: https://www.border.gov.au/News/Pages/member-of-the-family-unit-changes.aspx

Parents are NOT part of your family unit, as considered by DIBP. From that link:

_*From 19 November a person might be a member of your family unit if they are your:

spouse or de facto partner
or
child or step child; and:
have not turned 18
or
have turned 18, but have not turned 23, and are financially dependent on you or your partner
or
have turned 23 and are dependent on you or on the partner as they have a mental or physical disability that stops them from earning a living to support themselves 
grandchild or step-grandchild who is a dependent of a child who meets one of the criteria under above under paragraph 2.*_

As you can see, Parents are NOT in the above list, and so they are NOT part of your family unit, so they can NOT be your dependents for visa applications.

So you can NOT add them into your visa application as only members of YOUR family unit can be your dependents.


----------

